

Clojure RethinkDB client library released - coolsunglasses
https://github.com/bitemyapp/revise/

======
jlehman
Score! Thanks tons! Been waiting for this for a very, very long time.

~~~
coolsunglasses
Sorry it didn't happen sooner! I actually started on this some time ago and
got the barest of bones protobuf + socket stuff working but experienced burn-
out and had to stop.

Luckily, Cesar ([https://github.com/cesarbp](https://github.com/cesarbp))
rescued the project and all I had to do to make it release-ready was write a
thread-safe connection implementation!

He's done us all a great service here :)

~~~
jlehman
Definitely has! Many thanks to both of you.

------
elithrar
Full points for continuing the Battlestar Galactica references from the
official RethinkDB docs and for having Adama's speech too.

(also great to see more RDB use!)

------
olenhad
This is great news! The API looks very idiomatic, so kudos to the author. I
can't wait to try this out.

~~~
coolsunglasses
[https://github.com/cesarbp](https://github.com/cesarbp) did a fantastic job
on the API, he put a lot of work into that. Glad you like the looks of it,
send us feedback when you try it!

